
Mindstrong Health- the App That Can Tell You're Depressed Before You Do - atlasunshrugged
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612266/the-smartphone-app-that-can-tell-youre-depressed-before-you-know-it-yourself/
======
atlasunshrugged
"Mindstrong Health is using a smartphone app to collect measures of people’s
cognition and emotional health as indicated by how they use their phones. Once
a patient installs Mindstrong’s app, it monitors things like the way the
person types, taps, and scrolls while using other apps. This data is encrypted
and analyzed remotely using machine learning, and the results are shared with
the patient and the patient’s medical provider."

